
Brand new open source web API mocking lib for Android - donfuxx
https://github.com/donfuxx/Mockinizer
======
donfuxx
I have developed a small lib that is based on MockWebServer and makes it very
simple to swap in some mocked api responses into your Android project. No
ceremony involved. I hope this is useful for someone. Feedback for Mockinizer
of any kind is welcome!

